# Hobart 3hp 3phase meat grinder w/ optional 30hp phase converter



## jdwaldorf (Nov 14, 2014)

Meat grinder from a deer cooler. It is large and is 3 phase. I never used it when I got it because I don't have 3 phase, so I purchased a single phase one hp one. Well the other day I ran across a decent deal on a phase inverter and have them both up for trade or sale.. Trade value on this around 2k but I'm open to all types of things. Rifles, 4wheeler, golf cart etc. name is Jon 706-306-8667


----------



## jdwaldorf (Nov 14, 2014)

In augusta, ga


----------

